# Acer Travelmate - CPU or RAM upgrade



## BigAlMc (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have an ACER Travelmate laptop (exact model to follow if necesary) and its specs are; 1.5GHz CPU, 40GB Hard drive (actually 2 x 20GB HD's) and 256 MB RAM.

I want to know if it is worth my while upgrading it, as it can be slow at times.

I beleive that upgrading the RAM will offer the most noticeable improvement.

Would upgrading the memory to say 1GB make much difference?

Also, can I upgrade the CPU? And would a better chip make a big difference or is the motherboard/FSU the limiting factor?

Many Thanks
Al


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

upgrading the ram will make a big difference,the minimum you need in xp is 512mg to run ata decent pace


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Al,

What is the model? The RAM can definitely be upgraded. The CPU won't make as much of a difference unless you do a lot of gaming or video/audio processing. You probably can upgrade it, but it will be a lot harder, and you will have to check that your BIOS supports the new CPU.


----------



## BigAlMc (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Dai/TheMatt,

The model is a Travelmate 2410 or 2413 (1st on monitor, 2nd on keypad).

So can I upgrade the RAM to 1GB? If so will this make much of a difference? And how hard is to do?

Cheers
Al


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can upgrade to 1 GB, and it will make a big difference. The laptop will take DDR2 533 (PC2-4200) or DDR2 400 (PC2-3200) RAM. All you need to do is remove the bottom panel over the memory. Take out the old RAM, and then put the new sticks in, and boot. I will post back with specific instructions and some compatable modules.


----------



## BigAlMc (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Matt,

Once again thank you!

Regards
Alan


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This RAM will be compatible with your laptop:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144179


----------



## nikunj_cal (Feb 19, 2009)

TheMatt said:


> This RAM will be compatible with your laptop:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820144179


Revivign this thread. I too have a Acer Travelmate 2413 NLMI . I am unsure whether the ram type is DDR 400 or DDR2 400. I ran everest on my laptop and got this result(Posting a part of it) :-

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Mobile Intel Alviso-G i910GML
Supported FSB Speeds FSB400
Supported Memory Types DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR2-400 SDRAM
Maximum Memory Amount 2 GB
Revision / Stepping 03 / B1
Package Type 1257 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 4.00 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Single Channel (64-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 3T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 8T
Refresh Period (tREF) 7.8 us

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (DDR2-400 DDR2 SDRAM) 


When I called up my local vendor he said that Ram with clock speed 400 are essentially DDR and not DDR2 . I am confused. Also DDR2 667 seems to be available at another retail store nearby. Will DDR2 667 work on this slot ? The retailer has agreed to take back the ram in case it does not work but I am scared that putting the higher ram may fry my MOBO. Please please help.


----------

